# Elder and Jenks brushes



## patriotpainter (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm in Florida and have not seen these brushes in paint stores but have found them on line on web sites for sale. I've done some research on them but I need comments about these brushes from fellow professionals. Which Elder and Jenks brushes are the best and worst.


----------



## patriotpainter (Jul 31, 2008)

common guys and gals, somebody must have info on these guys, They have been making paint brushes for over 200 years!!!!


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

sorry man, never seen nor heard


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

I have used there stainer brushes before and they seemed fine.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Never seen nor heard of them. But I'm always willing to test drive new tools.


----------



## patriotpainter (Jul 31, 2008)

I think their based in Chicago and/or New jersey, maybe painters from their have info on Elder and Jenks.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

patriotpainter said:


> I think their based in Chicago and/or New jersey, maybe painters from their have info on Elder and Jenks.


I have seen them in a few stores here in Chicago area. Like I said only use a stainer brush. Look at their website looks like they have a contractor line that looks good... 

If I see one I try it out for


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Have a few. last year they had a program where you could bring in any old Purdy brush in any condition and trade it in for one of thiers. Traded mine in for nice chinex 3 inch angle. (3 times.....oops) If you like the chinex brushes, they are a good brush.


----------



## patriotpainter (Jul 31, 2008)

bikerboy said:


> Have a few. last year they had a program where you could bring in any old Purdy brush in any condition and trade it in for one of thiers. Traded mine in for nice chinex 3 inch angle. (3 times.....oops) If you like the chinex brushes, they are a good brush.


Thanks for the info Bikerboy!!!


----------

